# Sky pacchetto full a 19,99 euro con Now fino al 10 giugno



## admin (8 Giugno 2021)

*
N.B. leggere tutto prima di fare domande.*

Ciao ragazzi, con una stagione che sta per iniziare all'insegna dello spezzatino televisivo e abbonamenti vari da sottoscrivere vi riporto di seguito un'offerta per il pacchetto "full" di Sky (con Sky Now, via internet NON satellite) a 19,99 euro al mese.

Il pacchetto comprende tutto lo sport, tutto il calcio, intrattenimento, cinema e ragazzi. Il prezzo è 19,99 euro al mese.

Come fare per abbonarsi?

Per usufruire dell'offerta full bisogna innanzitutto attivare il pacchetto sport da solo, per poi collegarsi alla chat di supporto sul sito di Now e chiedere un codice per il pacchetto full a 19,99 euro. Inizialmente, dunque, bisogna pagare 14,99 del pacchetto sport e subito dopo i 19,99 euro della promozione full. Poi, da luglio, 19,99 euro al mese. C'è tempo fino al 10 giugno.

In alternativa, potete provare a chiedere subito in chat, prima di sottoscrivere sport, il codice per il pacchetto full. Ma è difficile che ve lo diano subito.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357962 ha scritto:


> *
> N.B. leggere tutto prima di fare domande.*
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, con una stagione che sta per iniziare all'insegna dello spezzatino televisivo e abbonamenti vari da sottoscrivere vi riporto di seguito un'offerta per il pacchetto "full" di Sky (con Sky Now, via internet NON satellite) a 19,99 euro al mese.
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357962 ha scritto:


> *
> N.B. leggere tutto prima di fare domande.*
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, con una stagione che sta per iniziare all'insegna dello spezzatino televisivo e abbonamenti vari da sottoscrivere vi riporto di seguito un'offerta per il pacchetto "full" di Sky (con Sky Now, via internet NON satellite) a 19,99 euro al mese.
> ...



Ma nello sport/calcio di sky si vede qualcosa?
Io ho già abbonamento now tv per intrattenimento e cinema a 9,90 al mese..sinceramente aggiungerci 10 euro al mese per vedere 2 partite a settimana, F1 e motogp non so se mi interessa..con sto pacchetto si vedrebbe anche il calcio di DAZN?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357962 ha scritto:


> *
> N.B. leggere tutto prima di fare domande.*
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, con una stagione che sta per iniziare all'insegna dello spezzatino televisivo e abbonamenti vari da sottoscrivere vi riporto di seguito un'offerta per il pacchetto "full" di Sky (con Sky Now, via internet NON satellite) a 19,99 euro al mese.
> ...



Calcolando che il campionato è tutto su DAZN, dovrei abbonarmi soltanto per la CL a Now TV.

19,99 euro al mese sono tanti solo per pochissime partite del Milan in coppa, e se non erro non ci sono nemmeno tutte

In quante persone possono vedere contemporaneamente ?! Perchè se si puo' dividere in due diventano già 10 euro al mese...


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2358056 ha scritto:


> Ma nello sport/calcio di sky si vede qualcosa?
> Io ho già abbonamento now tv per intrattenimento e cinema a 9,90 al mese..sinceramente aggiungerci 10 euro al mese per vedere 2 partite a settimana, F1 e motogp non so se mi interessa..con sto pacchetto si vedrebbe anche il calcio di DAZN?



Vedi la Champions, tutti gli europei, tutti gli altri sport e campionati e 3 partite di A a settimana. No, ovviamente DAZN non è incluso


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357962 ha scritto:


> *
> N.B. leggere tutto prima di fare domande.*
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, con una stagione che sta per iniziare all'insegna dello spezzatino televisivo e abbonamenti vari da sottoscrivere vi riporto di seguito un'offerta per il pacchetto "full" di Sky (con Sky Now, via internet NON satellite) a 19,99 euro al mese.
> ...



non conosco come funziona sky now.
io ho già sky intrattenimento+sport+hd e menate varie e spendo già più di 30 euro (via satellite ma collegato ad internet).

posso partire dalla mia posizione attuale?


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2358067 ha scritto:


> non conosco come funziona sky now.
> io ho già sky intrattenimento+sport+hd e menate varie e spendo già più di 30 euro (via satellite ma collegato ad internet).
> 
> posso partire dalla mia posizione attuale?



Per Now devi disdire Sky via satellite, ovviamente. Sono cose diverse. Now è via internet, in streaming.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2358058 ha scritto:


> Calcolando che il campionato è tutto su DAZN, dovrei abbonarmi soltanto per la CL a Now TV.
> 
> 19,99 euro al mese sono tanti solo per pochissime partite del Milan in coppa, e se non erro non ci sono nemmeno tutte
> 
> In quante persone possono vedere contemporaneamente ?! Perchè se si puo' dividere in due diventano già 10 euro al mese...



Ad oggi, almeno per il pacchetto sport, è possibile un solo streaming


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2358056 ha scritto:


> Ma nello sport/calcio di sky si vede qualcosa?
> Io ho già abbonamento now tv per intrattenimento e cinema a 9,90 al mese..sinceramente aggiungerci 10 euro al mese per vedere 2 partite a settimana, F1 e motogp non so se mi interessa..con sto pacchetto si vedrebbe anche il calcio di DAZN?



sport/calcio vedi tre partite di serie A a settimana, Champions League, Europa league, Premier League, Bundesliga, F1, Moto GP, NBA, molti eventi di tennis e altre cose minori


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2357962 ha scritto:


> *
> N.B. leggere tutto prima di fare domande.*
> 
> Ciao ragazzi, con una stagione che sta per iniziare all'insegna dello spezzatino televisivo e abbonamenti vari da sottoscrivere vi riporto di seguito un'offerta per il pacchetto "full" di Sky (con Sky Now, via internet NON satellite) a 19,99 euro al mese.
> ...



Che supecazzola è questa?  
Se non è pubblicità ingannevole questa cos altro è?


----------



## sion (9 Giugno 2021)

ragazzi a 19,99 tutto inclusi now e' ottimo dai...si vede tutto tutto tranne le partite di serie a esclusive di dazn...sei senza vincoli e si puo' disdire in qualunque momento.

io ce l ho da un po' e mi trovo benissimo


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Giugno 2021)

Comunque io sul sito di Now vedo 14,99&#8364; non 19,99&#8364; ed è comunque tanto dato che che di esclusivo o quasi gli è rimasta solo la F1, tutto il resto è su Dazn o Amazon


----------



## sion (9 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2358297 ha scritto:


> Comunque io sul sito di Now vedo 14,99&#8364; non 19,99&#8364; ed è comunque tanto dato che che di esclusivo o quasi gli è rimasta solo la F1, tutto il resto è su Dazn o Amazon



14,99 e' solo sport,conviene 19,99 tutti i pacchetti compresi...entro il 10 giugno ce questa offerta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2358297 ha scritto:


> Comunque io sul sito di Now vedo 14,99&#8364; non 19,99&#8364; ed è comunque tanto dato che che di esclusivo o quasi gli è rimasta solo la F1, tutto il resto è su Dazn o Amazon



si ma fai quello completo, almeno hai anche cinema ed entertainement. film, serie tv, masterchef, national geo, x factor ecc..insomma per 5 euro in più conviene il pacchetto completo


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2358348 ha scritto:


> si ma fai quello completo, almeno hai anche cinema ed entertainement. film, serie tv, masterchef, national geo, x factor ecc..insomma per 5 euro in più conviene il pacchetto completo



Io non lo farei mai perchè mi faccio bastare il digitale o se proprio non c'è niente in tv e non ho altro da fare ci sono già Netflix e Amazon, ma ci può stare per uno che spende 15 spenderne altri 5 soprattutto se non ha Netflix-Amazon-Disney+.

Il problema per me sono proprio quei 15&#8364; per lo sport incompleto

Dazn con 20&#8364; ha tutto tranne la f1 e la champions che per metà è comunque in chiaro


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2358297 ha scritto:


> Comunque io sul sito di Now vedo 14,99&#8364; non 19,99&#8364; ed è comunque tanto dato che che di esclusivo o quasi gli è rimasta solo la F1, tutto il resto è su Dazn o Amazon



Meno male che nel primo post c&#8217;è scritto di leggere...


----------



## sion (9 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2358380 ha scritto:


> Io non lo farei mai perchè mi faccio bastare il digitale o se proprio non c'è niente in tv e non ho altro da fare ci sono già Netflix e Amazon, ma ci può stare per uno che spende 15 spenderne altri 5 soprattutto se non ha Netflix-Amazon-Disney+.
> 
> Il problema per me sono proprio quei 15&#8364; per lo sport incompleto
> 
> Dazn con 20&#8364; ha tutto tranne la f1 e la champions che per metà è comunque in chiaro



va be perche' non ti interessano f1,nba,campionati stranieri,europa league,serie b ecc... altrimenti il prezzo non e' assolutamente malvagio


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358387 ha scritto:


> Meno male che nel primo post c&#8217;è scritto di leggere...



Avevo visto per il primo messaggio ma poi mi sono ridimenticato per gli altri  mi sono concentrato sullo sport


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2021)

Io ce l'ho da anni now tv, mi trovo da dio. Come ogni maggio ho disdetto il pacchetto calcio a 29 euro, mi hanno proposto di rimanere appunto a 19 con tutti i pacchetti. Ho accettato. 

Il prossimo anno credo farò cosi: 19 di now, 10 di Dazn che smezzo con mio padre...di fatto resto a spender meno di quello che spendevo lo scorso anno che con 29+4,5 spendevo di più. Perderò qualche partita di coppa che faranno su infinity, ma pazienza...


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Giugno 2021)

sion;2358390 ha scritto:


> va be perche' non ti interessano f1,nba,campionati stranieri,europa league,serie b ecc... altrimenti il prezzo non e' assolutamente malvagio



Sì effettivamente di tutta quella roba non mi interessa nulla a parte f1 più che altro per mio padre. Sky l'anno scorso mi pare permettesse ai suoi abbonati di vedere in qualche modo anche le 3 di Dazn in un unico modo, ma adesso essendo esclusiva di Dazn credo che le hanno perse proprio per anni


----------

